# Murphy2010's Road to Royal Marines Journal/Log



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

*About me:* Well im 17 and from huddersfield, just over 6ft tall and weigh around 80kg. Im currently cutting aswell, and hoping to maintain a weight of around 70kg. my avi/profile pic is pretty recent for those who are intersted.

*Why im making this log:* Well ive just sent off my RT application form for the royal marines, and figured making a log would be good fun, and there's plenty of great guys on here to give me advice and help keep me motivated along the way. Ive also been having a rough time sticking to my diet recently, and i think that hopefully this log will help to keep me motivated.

*What to expect:* Within the Log i will be logging my day's activities and diet. I count calories, but only really specifically check the protein macro and aim for >200g a day and 1600 calories (low but it works well for me). Also, i tend to follow IIFYM alot while dieting, so expect to see alotta chocy 

*Workout/cardio routine:* Well i do weights 5 times a week and do the following routines:

chest and arms twice a week

Back and shoulders twice a week (by back im including lats + traps too)

Legs once a week

I also do cardio 5 times a week (monday-friday):

1 Fartlek session

this is where i go to a rugby pitch, and basically sprint the length, jog the width, sprint the other length and walk the other width and repeat for a length of time.

1 Fintan circuit training session

Place 2 cones 30 meters apart on a rugby pitch. Pick 9 exercises. Start at the first cone, sprint to the other cone and back and do 15 reps of the first exercise. Then sprint to the other cone and back and do 15 reps of the 2nd exercise. Repeat this until all 9 exercises are complete, then do 2 laps of the pitch in your best effort, then 2 minutes rest. This is 1 set of the circuit.

1 Hill sprints session

Basically start at the bottom of a hill, sprint up it then walk back down and repeat.

2 Mock PJFT

The PJFT (pre-joining fitness test) is what im training for at the minute. Its a treadmill test, where you have to do 2x 1.5 mile runs on a treadmill on 2%incline. The first run has to be done within 12:30, then you get a minute rest, then the 2nd run has to be done within 10 minutes.

Ill hopefully update each day with whats happening and how im doing, aswell as how my application process is going. Please msg me if you have any questions, and i hope you can all help motivate me along the way


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Monday July 18th*

Hit the gym first thing this morning and worked chest and arms. Here is my routine for those who are interested:

Chest:

3 sets flat BB bench (2 sets 100kg, 1 set 90kg)

3 sets flat DB press (35kg)

3 sets Incline DB press (35kg)

3 sets pec fly machine (no idea on weight but its max on the machine)

3 sets cable crossovers (no idea on weight)

Biceps:

3 sets DB curls ( 1 set 27.5kg, 1 set 25kg, 1 set 22.5kg)

3 sets eZ curl bar (20kg either side of bar)

3 sets concentration curls (20kg)

Triceps

3 sets weighted dips (20kg plate) and 1 set BW

3 sets skullcrushers (12.5kg either side)

3 sets close grip bench on smith machine (30kg either side)

Then i came home had 30 minutes rest, and did a 30minute Fartlek session. Absolutly hated it, but you've gotta love running in weather like this 

Ill edit this post and update it with my day's diet at the end of the day. Please critique my workout as all advice is more than welcome.

Well ive finished eating for the day, think in total it was 1300-1400 cals total due to me not really feeling hungry, but i still got 220g protein so ive got no complaints 

Will update tomorrow after Back + shoulders workout


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Tuesday July 19th*

Got up at 6AM this morning and went to the local rugby pitch and did 1 set of a fintan circuit using these exercises: pressups,situps,closegrip pressups, burpees, knees to elbows, tuc jumps, wide grip pressups, leg raises and burpees again. I was completely dead after this, would liked to have done another set though. Legs were still sore aswell from yesterdays fartlek session

At 10 i hit the gym for back and shoulders, it was a pretty decent session but i felt a bit deflated from yesterdays low cal and carbs. Deadlift was shocking aswell as i only repped 140 twice. anyways here's my routine for this workout:

Deadlift 3 sets (100kg 1 set, 140kg 2 sets)

Shoulders

Smith machine seated shoulder/military press 3 sets (30kg each side)

Had to skip 3 sets of standing military press due to shoulder pain from dips yesterday i'd guess

Traps

5 sets barbbel shrugs (130kg 2 sets, 120 2 sets, 100kg 1 set)

3 sets dumbbell shrugs(50kg dumbell 3 sets)

Lats

3 sets wide grip pullups(BW+10kg 3 sets, BW 1 set)

Lat pulldown machine 3 sets no idea on weight

3 sets seated row (no idea on weight)

3 sets reverse deltoid pec fly thing (no idea)

3 sets Bent over longbar row machine (55kg)

dumbbell front raises 3 sets (22.5kg 1 set, 20kg 1 set, 17.5kg 1 set)

Will update again later with my daily calorie + protein total. Any questions or advice on my workout please feel free to post/pm 

Well had a nice bit of carbs today, ended up on about 1650 calories and 190~ protein so its all good.

Tomorrow's a nice easy day aswell, just cardio  ill update after it


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Wednesday 20th July*

I forgot to update yesterday, but it was a pretty easy day. No weight lifting, just went on a treadmill o do a mock pfjt. BUT, came home and found mail for me from the navy. Got my RT/psychometric test date so im buzzing but scared at the same time. Cant afford to waiste any more time, gotta nail this fitness now. Diet wise was rocky, ate up to 2500cals so im feeling pretty bloated.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Thursday 21st July*

Hit the gym nice and early this morning for Chest and arms again. Routine + weights are the same as i did on monday, although my bench was shaky today. Only got 3 reps with 100kg.

Then a few hours later i went up to the local resovouir where there is a really nice steep hill (50degrees+) and about 20+ meters long. So i did some hill sprints and after 30 i was dying, feeling sick and hayfever was making my eyes sore. But a good 30 reps it was, feeling really glad about that now.

Diet wise today im aiming for ~1350 cals with 200 protein and below 50 carbs, this should make up for yesterdays rocky diet, and help shove off the water bloat ill be carrying.

Ill update diet wise tonight with the exact figures, and then tomorrow after gym  please feel free to critigue/ask any questions.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Friday 22nd July*

Well today's been rough. First off i couldnt go to the gym in the morning due to shoulder pains from weighted dips. Then i went to the cinema with my brother and a m8, ended up eating a fair few wine gums and some of his chips haha. So to compensate and make sure i didnt go overboard i didnt eat for the rest of the day. As a guess i counted the sweets + chips at 1k cals, so that put me on 1.6k cals but im absolutly staarving.

With any luck ill have no shoulder pain tomorrow and ill smash the gym and update after


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Saturday 23rd July*

Hit the gym nice and early for a good Back + shoulders session. Felt good 

However ive got abit of pain on the left side of my chest, feel it when i deeply breathe in. Pretty sure this is a pulled muscle or something from my **** poor benching the other day, as i really strained my left side doing it.

Anyways, ive got a football friendly later today which im not too pleased with (had to avoid legs yesterday otherwise i wouldnt be walking today for it). Diet wise ive planned today out and its coming in at 1600 cals with about 220-225g protein. Ill update tonight with the exact figures


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello there - I am ex RM and for once this routine looks really good for someone pre training. I really wouldnt bother too much on strength - however daft this sounds - you will be strong enough providing you are young and fit - which you are. The emphasis will be put on cardio, long runs and beastings. The fartlek - cone training and long runs will do that fine the rest will be a mental challenge and you only know if you can do it once you have done it.

Good luck mate.


----------

